# Installation stops - JMB36X not compatible



## tomsl (Nov 28, 2012)

Hello,
I want to update my notebook Xi 2528 from Vista to Windows 8, but are facing problems.
The Windows Upgrade Assistant listed that the JMicron JMB36X Controller was not compatible, so I upgraded from driver version 1.17.20 to the new driver version 1.17.65.11. According to the JMicron website the driver1.17.65.11 should be Windows 7 and Windows 8 compatible.
But when I try to run clean update to install Windows 8, the installation stops shortly with the message that the JMicron JMB36X is not compatible with Windows 8.
What can/must I do to install Windows 8 (or will it not be possible?)


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

The issue might be that upgrading won't work, that doesn't mean a clean install won't.


----------



## tomsl (Nov 28, 2012)

Hello djaburg,
thank you for the suggestion. I've tried to make a clean install through downloading Windows 8, but the installation stops at this point.

I,ve also bought the DVD with Windows 8 at the same time as I downoladed, and hope that I will be able to pass this point when I install from the DVD - the DVD is in the mail according to MS.

tomsl


----------

